# scrollsaw blade twists



## volwood (Mar 22, 2013)

I recently bought a excalibur ex-16 and have been cutting 3/4 " projects since I got it. When I decide to cut a 1/8" project my blade twisted to the right side. The blade was a 3/0 skip tooth by olson. Is this a common thing with this small of a blade? As you can tell I am new to scrolling, but I enjoy ever minute of it. I could you some advice.Thanks.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Is the teeth pointing down? Is the blade even between top and bottom when tightened in ? do you get that guitar twang on blade to make sure it has the right tension? Or are you feeding into cut too fast?
those are my best guests. will see what the other experts say.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Feed speed may be too fast or blade tension too slack or work piece not held down securely. Do you have any bigger blades- like 2/0 or 0 size? Not trying to be snarky- but the blade isn't a spiral blade is it? Olson and Excalibur is an enviable combination…..........


----------



## volwood (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you for your help. Sorry for taking so long to reply. Every thing was as it should have been with the blade set up. I fell that most of the problem was my feed speed. I went back and did some more practice with it and slowed down feed. It did a lot better. Just have fun with it, that is the main thing.


----------

